# Newly diagnosed GD



## Lauraaik (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi all. 

I am 29 weeks pregnant and have just been diagnosed with gestational diabetes. 

My GTT results were 6.1 fasting and 6.8 2 hours post. 

I've been seen at metabolic clinic at hospital. Who have said to aim for blood glucose levels of less than 5.5 per breakfast and less than 6.0 per all other meals and bed time.

My levels have been really good only twice in the last week has it crept to 5.6 in the morning. All other times they are in the 4.0 - 5.2 range. 

How do I get my morning readings down????? 
The dietician at the hospital has been useless. 

Had a growth scan and baby is measuring spot of for 29 weeks. 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi Lauraaik, welcome to the forum  I must admit I don't know a lot about GD, but I am surprised you are being asked to aim so low with your readings. I wouldn't be too concerned about the 5.6 readings - there is a margin for error in meters which mean that the true value may be 10-20% above or below the reading given. A fasting of 6.1 on your GTT and a 6.8 at 2 hours would not give a diagnosis of diabetes - they would have to be fasting over 7, and 11 at two hours, so I'm a little confused by that also. A non-diabetic range would be between 3.3 and 6.0, so all your readings are pretty much within this.

Given that, it;s hard to know what advice can be given to improve things for you. What sort of things are you eating for breakfast? It's best t avoid carbs in the mornings, as this is when most people are at their most insulin-resistant, and therefore prone to higher levels if carbs are consumed at breakfast. It would be worth looking at a low GI/GL diet for a way of eating that will release energy slowly and steadily - The GL Diet for Dummies is a good introduction.

Let us know how things go - hopefully those more knowledgeable than me will be along to share their experiences!


----------



## Lauraaik (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks so much for your reply. 
Have to say I was a bit surprised with the diagnosis as well. The endocrinologist at the hospital has said that the levels have been recently lowered. When I questioned her about it she mentioned NICE guidelines but as I'm in scotland she said she was following SIGN guidelines. 

Confused I am ! 

Mornings I normally have porridge or a cereal. It's really difficult because I often feel really sick in the mornings so can't eat an awful lot ! I've been having whole meal toast. On the whole my diet is fairly healthy. 

I had heard a midnight snack often helps fasting am sugars is this true?


----------



## Northerner (Aug 14, 2013)

Lauraaik said:


> Thanks so much for your reply.
> Have to say I was a bit surprised with the diagnosis as well. The endocrinologist at the hospital has said that the levels have been recently lowered. When I questioned her about it she mentioned NICE guidelines but as I'm in scotland she said she was following SIGN guidelines.
> 
> Confused I am !
> ...



Yes, a small protein-based snack before bed (cheese or meat, perhaps) does help some people with their waking levels. It might be a good idea to have a protein based breakfast if you can manage it - eggs/tomatoes/mushrooms/bacon? - these would have a very minor impact on your levels, if any. Avoid fruit juice!


----------



## Lauraaik (Aug 14, 2013)

Can I ask what the national guidelines are??? I've googled but there seems to be differences across different regions.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 14, 2013)

Lauraaik said:


> Can I ask what the national guidelines are??? I've googled but there seems to be differences across different regions.



This is a link to the SIGN guidelines (page 13 of the document) for GD. 

http://www.sign.ac.uk/pdf/qrg116.pdf

And these are the NICE guidelines (page 15)

http://www.nice.org.uk/nicemedia/pdf/cg063guidance.pdf


----------



## Lauraaik (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks

Seems silly that in scotland I'm classed as gestational diabetes and in England I'm not


----------



## Northerner (Aug 14, 2013)

Lauraaik said:


> Thanks
> 
> Seems silly that in scotland I'm classed as gestational diabetes and in England I'm not



Well, I suppose you could take the view that they are being extra cautious with you up there!


----------



## Lauraaik (Aug 15, 2013)

Anyone any ideas what I can snack on during the day that won't affect my sugars? I'm suffering awful heartburn and need to be able to snack on something if and when I need to.


----------

